# Dragonball Online MMORPG - Gameplay Video - Erste Eindrücke



## AcidArt (18. März 2013)

*Dragonball Online MMORPG - Gameplay Video - Erste Eindrücke*

Hey ho ihr alle, Alles klar??
Hier habt ihr einen Einblick in Dragonball Online. Nen Kollege und ich zeigen euch das Anfangsgebiet mit der ersten Stadt und den Genre typischen Quests. Es ist ein MMORPG im Dragonball Franchise. Leider könnte es auch irgendein anderes Franchise sein. Ich finde das Spiel wird nichts von DBZ gerecht und hat einfach nur den Namen Dragonball für sich beansprucht. Natürlich kann ich nicht sooo viel dazu sagen, da wir das Spiel auf den Thailändischen Servern spielen und der Englische Patch auch nicht alles übersetzt. Vielleicht macht das Spiel auch saumäßig Spaß, wenn man alles versteht. Wir geben in dem Video eine Wertung für uns persönlich ab. Ihr könnt gerne mal reinschauen.

Link zum Video: Let's Show: Dragonball Online - TW Server mit English Patch in der Beschreibung - Goku ftw! - YouTube

Offizielle Seite: http://dbo.wasabii.com.tw
Anleitung zum Erstellen eines Accounts in Deutsch: Dragonball Online :: Forum :: [Guide] DBO Account erstellen :: Beiträge zeigen
Englischer Patch: English Patch - Dragon Ball Online Community
Es gibt auch einen deutschen Patch, welchen ich aber nicht empfehlen würde. 

Englische Infos zum Spiel:
Dragon Ball Online (officially abbreviated as DBO) is a massive multiplayer online role-playing game being developed simultaneously in Japan and South Korea by NTL, set in the Dragon Ball universe, first introduced by the Dragon Ball Japanese manga in 1984. Dragon Ball Online takes place on Earth, 216 years after the events of Goku's departure.
A beta testing of Dragon Ball Online was initially announced to begin in South Korea during the summer of 2007,but was delayed until January 2010. Although a Japanese beta test had been planned to follow shortly after the initial 2007 Korean beta testing it still has not started. NTL Director Koji Takamiya has stated in numerous interviews that he would also like to see a global release for the game, but official plans have yet to be revealed.
Series creator Akira Toriyama has a great deal of creative control over the project, both contributing to and supervising the story and art design, including character and location arrangements. It has been stated that Toriyama has worked on character designs for this project for over five years.


Wie findet ihr das Spiel so? Denkt ihr es wird in EU/ NA erscheinen? Wenn ja.. wird es gut ankommen? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel 
Viel Spaß beim zuschauen!

Ciao ciao euer AcidArt


----------



## Karless (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dragonball Online MMORPG - Gameplay Video - Erste Eindrücke*

Dragonball for ever


----------



## böhser onkel (1. April 2013)

Oh gott oh gott


----------

